# Side effects on using r-ala?



## once was fat (Jan 17, 2004)

I just ordered a bottle of r-ala and then read a post that someone said it can be dangerous.  I have read a lot on r-ala and cant seem to find anything bad about it.  There is nothing but good responses.  If you have used r-ala or know about it is there any bady side effects?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about negative effects... I think it's one of the better supplements you can take, it's affects on insulin levels are impressive... perhaps in extremely high doses there could be issues... but I've never heard anything myself


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 19, 2004)

who's r-ala did you order owf?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

well if you take TOO much r-ala at once you can become very drowsy from your blood sugar levels dropping too low. aside from that I know of none else.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> who's r-ala did you order owf?




1fast400's brand.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 19, 2004)

Although there have been relatively few studies conducted with alpha-lipoic acid in humans, it appears to be safe as a dietary supplement. Intakes of as much as 600 mg per day have been used for treatment of diabetic neuropathy, with no serious side effects. This was taken from www.supplementwatch.com.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> well if you take TOO much r-ala at once you can become very drowsy from your blood sugar levels dropping too low. aside from that I know of none else.



so that's how you got those abs eh?


----------

